# دورة مهندس بحرى ثالث



## ottmsaso (7 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
كيف حالكم جميعاً؟

انا حاصل على بكالوريوس تجاره و كنت ادبي في الثانوية العامه
وطلعت البسبور البحري والوظيفة مساعد ضابط اداري
واشتغلت 6 شهور كلحام
سؤالي: انا عايز ادخل دورة مهندس ثالث وعارف انها جزئين ا و ب فهل ينفع ادخل الدورة على طول ولا لازم تحويل مسار ؟

وشكرا​


----------



## السيد نور الدين (7 أكتوبر 2010)

- اخي لاينفع التحويل ولكن يمكن السؤال في الاكاديميه للتحويل الي ضابط بحري وليس مهندس بحري وهناك طريق اخر
- يوجدفي باب 27 بالاسكندريه معهد المواني للحصول علي البسبور الاسود وتغير المهنه من مساعد ضابط اداري الي ميكانيكي ثم عمل خدمة بحر لمدة 39 شهر ثم الالتحاق بدورة مهندس ثالث Part A


----------

